# Bilder hinter glas einfüngen.



## jo1009 (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich versuche schon eine ganze weil ein Foto hinter einem Glaseffekt zubringen.
doch leider kommt dabei alles möliche raus nur nicht der gewünschte effekt .


1. Wie stelle ich den Effekt so her das es aussieht als wäre es eine grosse Glaskugel.
2. Wie muss ich die Einstellungen vornehmen,das es so aussieht als schwebe dieses Bild in der Kugel.

Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen oder zumindest eine Anleitung geben.
Danke


----------



## zirag (25. Januar 2005)

Man suchet und Findet 


schau einfach mal in den Tutorials vorbei klick 

mfg ZiRaG


*edit* 
ohh war grad bissle nebenbei beschäftigt hab dein Beitrag nicht ganz gelesen, aber vielleicht hilft dir das ja trotzdem  ansonsten mal bei Onkel Google reinschauen 

*/edit*


----------



## Xdreamer (25. Januar 2005)

Wäre hilfreich wenn du das Foto mal posten könntest, danke.


----------



## Leola13 (25. Januar 2005)

Hai,

das Snoowglobe-Tutorial sollte dir weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan

Schau auch mal hier


----------



## jo1009 (4. Februar 2005)

danke für eure tips 
ich habe es hinbekommen .. 
jo


----------

